#ubuntu-co 2011-01-03
<SergioMeneses> buenas
<roger____> Buenos dias señores espero tengan un feliz y prospero año
<roger____> resulta que quiero escuchar la radio de la policia nacional por la web, y no me deja me dice que falta el complemento 
<roger____> mms 
<roger____> como puedo instalarle estos complementos
<dannyLopez> roger____: url
<dannyLopez> gracias por lo del año nuevo
<roger____> http://www.colombia.com/radio/player.asp?id=628
<roger____> y lo busco y lo busco y no lo encuentro
<dannyLopez> roger____: la unica solucion que he encontrado es que instales el complemento de vcl paa firefox
<roger____> ok
<roger____> y como lo puedo instalar?
<Andphe> en chromium me funciona bien
<Andphe> el reproductor de peliculas normal lo está reproduciendo
<dannyLopez> Andphe: no tengo el chromium x)
<dannyLopez> *¬*
<Andphe> ok
<carlosleon> Andphe: yo tengo chromium y no lo reproducjo
<roger____> :S
<carlosleon> debe ser que en realidad sí necesita un complemento
<Andphe> pero digo que al fin de cuentas el reproductor de peliculas es el que esta reproduciendolo
<Andphe> le faltan codecs
<carlosleon> me dijo Missing Plugin
<dannyLopez> igual a mi
<dannyLopez> estoy instalando el vcl para firefox
<Andphe> uds tienen este paquete ? libmms0 
<carlosleon> con dpkg -l | grep libmms0 no me sale nada
<Andphe> instalen este paquete
<Andphe> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<Andphe> o vayan al centro de software
<Andphe> busquen mms
<Andphe> e instalen el que dice
<carlosleon> ya pa qué
<Andphe> "Complementos de gstreamer para mms, ....."
<carlosleon> ya estoy instalando eso ¬¬
<carlosleon> ese*
<dannyLopez> jaja
<Andphe> es lo mismo llae
<dannyLopez> Andphe: lol ya lo tengo y no reproduce
<dannyLopez> x)
<Andphe> lo tenias de antes o lo acabas de instalar ?
<roger____> yo = lo tengo y no lo reproduce
<roger____> de antes
<dannyLopez> desde antes con el paquete restringido
<Andphe> hmm
<Andphe> :\
<roger____> jajaja :S
<roger____> con cual reproductor es 
<roger____> reproductor de musica totem?
<roger____> o el rhynoseq
<roger____> rhytomboxth
<carlosleon> lol
<carlosleon> es rhythmbox
<dannyLopez> xD
<roger____> esee ese 
 * carlosleon aun no termina de instalar los paquetes
<roger____> joder es q toca reiniciar firefox
<roger____> pero es q pierdo la conexion! :S
<Andphe> roger____, cual =
<Andphe> ?
<Andphe> cual es la solucion ?
 * carlosleon reinicia chromium
<roger____> no q me dicen q reinicie firefox para cambiar el reproductor
<roger____> :S
<roger____> que yo lo tenia con totem
<roger____> y en preferencias lo cambie al rhytombox ese
<carlosleon> Andphe: nada, missing plugin
<Andphe> je
<carlosleon> rhythmbox
<roger____> pere instalo chorome
<Andphe> aca reproduce con el reproductor de peliculas
<Andphe> intente esto
<Andphe> abra el reproductor de peliculas
<Andphe> y archivo > abrir direccion
<Andphe> y pone mms://emisorapolicia.policia.gov.co/emisora
<roger____> hahaha mire lo q me salio Decodificador text/html
<roger____> aaaa
<roger____> momnet
<Andphe> :\
<Andphe> sino que tarda un momento mientras se conecta
<Andphe> y toda la vuelta
<roger____> mmm
<roger____> se cierra
<roger____> :S
<Andphe> je
<roger____> mmm
<roger____> con chorome se queda negro el recuadro 
<roger____> del reproductor 
<dannyLopez> oigan aca nadie camella con backtrack?
 * carlosleon no
 * carlosleon lo ha usado
<dannyLopez> carlosleon: no lo has usado?
<dannyLopez> o si?
<carlosleon> sí lo he usao
<carlosleon> pero poco
<dannyLopez> a ya
<dannyLopez> es que quiero las herramientas del bt en ubuntu
<carlosleon> uff mijo
<carlosleon> son como muchas las heramientas, no?
<carlosleon> rr*
<dannyLopez> si por eso
<dannyLopez> es que no se cuales son los repos que tengo q meter
<dannyLopez> jajaja
<carlosleon> ¿Pa'qué quieres eso dannyLopez, cuando ya tienes en un cd/dvd todas esas herramientas juntas y funcionando? :P
<dannyLopez> rapides
<carlosleon> no me diga que a usted también le gusta complicarse la vida como a Andphe 
<carlosleon> :-x
<carlosleon> póngala a correr desde una usb y ahí tiene su rapidéz xD
<carlosleon> :P
<dannyLopez> no $$$ pa una de 4 gb
 * dannyLopez solo tiene plata para ir a pasto
<carlosleon> desde donde y por qué medio?
<carlosleon> porque si es por bus, tiene plata
<carlosleon> si es por avión, más :P
<dannyLopez> desde popayan
<carlosleon> aaha
<carlosleon> chimba Popayán
<dannyLopez> lo conoces?
<carlosleon> fuí hace dos años
<carlosleon> a un concurso de programación que hubo del sENA
<carlosleon> SENA*
<dannyLopez> y q de que quedo o q gano?
<carlosleon> quedé de segundo en la categoría .net y me gané un portátil DDD:
<dannyLopez> WoW
<dannyLopez> de donde sos vos?
<carlosleon> de Barranquilla
<carlosleon> pero vivo en la nevera
<carlosleon> pero ahora ando en Barranquilla pasando unos días
<dannyLopez> vengo
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<alemano_tulua> buen dia [10:49] <alemano_tulua> alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir  productos ubuntu en colombia ????
<SergioMeneses> alemano_tulua: q tipo de productos?
<alemano_tulua> ps camisetas, software,bags
<alemano_tulua> similares a los que  ofrece canonical
<Andphe> tulua ?
<alemano_tulua> sip
<Andphe> un compae :')
<alemano_tulua> jaaja
<Andphe> jajaj
<alemano_tulua>  voz sosde tulua
<alemano_tulua> de que parte
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<Andphe> tiena g33k o g33kchoice
<SergioMeneses> la comunidad Tulueña xD
<Andphe> tienda g33k
<Andphe> o geekchoice
<carlosleon> se llenó esto de tulueños
<carlosleon> :-x
<Andphe> ahh tienda geek sigue cerrada
<Andphe> http://www.g33kchoice.com/
<alemano_tulua> oks compañeros muchas gracias
<Andphe> carlosleon, jajaja
<alemano_tulua> es muy dificil conseguir la menbresia como mienbro del equipo ubuntu colombia ???
<Andphe> neh
<Andphe> solo seguir los pasos
<alemano_tulua> una vez lo intente pero la verdad no fui capaz s eme presento un problema en uno d elos pasos
<Andphe> si se anima y se atasca aca le ayudamos
<dannyLopez> yo quiero
<Andphe> dele
<alemano_tulua> genial hermano le agradezco
 * dannyLopez es nuevo en ubuntu pero viejo en Bt
<alemano_tulua> la verdad estoy en proceso de migrar todo a ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> dannyLopez: q es Bt?
<SergioMeneses> dannyLopez: http://alt1040.com/2010/12/propositos-de-ano-nuevo-para-iniciarse-en-la-cultura-libre
<dannyLopez> backtrack
<SergioMeneses> aaaaaa
<Andphe> alemano_tulua, nada, para eso estamos aca
<Andphe> dannyLopez, backtrack no es basada en ubuntu ?
<dannyLopez> si pero no estoy muy seguro en cual jajaja
<dannyLopez> creo q es en el 7 o en el 9
<SergioMeneses> Andphe: si
<SergioMeneses> en el 9
<SergioMeneses> 9.10
<Andphe> aja
<Andphe> entonces debe ser casi trivial el paso pues
<alemano_tulua> sergiomeneses esa pelicula es totalmente hecha en blender ??
<SergioMeneses> alemano_tulua: si
<SergioMeneses> hay varias...
<SergioMeneses> muy buenas
<dannyLopez> Andphe: no creas
<SergioMeneses> avatar fue hecha con Ubuntu
<alemano_tulua> pana pere ese programa pide mucha maquina porque esos graficos son muy buenos ???
<dannyLopez> el Bt utiliza kde 3 y esta todo pero todo en ingles
<alemano_tulua> con ubuntu ???
<SergioMeneses> alemano_tulua: ajap
<Andphe> dannyLopez, ahhmm
<alemano_tulua> ya que soy nuevo en esto que version  de ubuntu me recomiendan para  empezar????
<dannyLopez> la mas reciente
<Andphe> la actual
<Andphe> aro
<alemano_tulua> la 10.4??
<dannyLopez> 10.10
<Andphe> auqnue
<Andphe> si es para alguien que no le gustan los sobresaltos
<Andphe> como que mejor 10.04
<Andphe> que es la LTS
<Andphe> asi puede estar varios años con el mismo sistema
<Andphe> y recibe actualizaciones
<dannyLopez> no puedo migrar de la 10.10 a la 11.04  simplemete actualizando?
<Andphe> si es pa alguien mas gomoso/cacharrero puede avanzar con la mas reciente
<Andphe> aja
<dannyLopez> o toca descargar el cd de instalacionpara la naty?
<alemano_tulua> ustedes saben la sfecha sde los festivales de software libre como el flisoly los lugares??
<Andphe> flisol en abril
<Andphe> los lugares los dan a conocer con anterioridad
<dannyLopez> pa la campus lo es doto
<Andphe> dannyLopez, se pueden ambas
<dannyLopez> a Ok
<Andphe> aunque yo prefiero descargar el cd
<Andphe> porque es mas rapido
<Andphe> quien sabe que pasaria con el barcamp cali
<Andphe> como que murio
<dannyLopez> alemano_tulua: y para q no te de muy duro el cambio te recomiendo el kde q es hermoso
<alemano_tulua> kde???
<dannyLopez> si
<alemano_tulua> pana  disculpe mi ignorancia pero que es eso
<dannyLopez> son las clases de escritorios que puedes conseguir en las distros de linux
<Andphe> que maquina tiene alemano_tulua  ?
<dannyLopez> quiero provar esta pagina q vi
<dannyLopez> http://tinyurl.com/2vh5ro5
<Andphe> es buena
<Andphe> :)
<SergioMeneses> jaja q nota de pagina
<alemano_tulua> no ps mi maquina es  ma sbien viejita
<dannyLopez> debian (?)
<Andphe> neh
<Andphe> alemano_tulua, pero que caracteristicas ?
<dannyLopez> uy yo instale un debian en un lentiun mmx y ese muchacho corre
<alemano_tulua> placa mobostar,procesador pentium IV,memoria dim de 256
<Andphe> tenes 256 de RAM ? hmmm kde no corre ahi, seria mejor usar algo como LXDE u openbox
<SergioMeneses> 256
<Andphe> tampoco creo que el instalador del livecd corra bien
<dannyLopez> no nada kde no
<SergioMeneses> huy me gano xD
<Andphe> toca con el alternate cd
<SergioMeneses> ajap
<Andphe> para la instalacion
<alemano_tulua> estoy en plane sde comprar un netbook acer one, podria instalar ubuntu en ella y que version ??
<Andphe> la mas reciente
<Andphe> está bien
<dannyLopez> yo quiero es un netbook google
<Andphe> je
<alemano_tulua> averiguando lei que la version 9.10 e smuy estable es eso cierto ??
<Andphe> el problema alemano_tulua es que las versiones normales solo tienen 18 meses de soporte
<Andphe> en ese orden de ideas el soporte para 9.10 debe terminar en abril de este año
<alemano_tulua> oks no sabia eso
<dannyLopez> alemano_tulua: averigua sobre las versiones lts
<alemano_tulua> donde  puedo comprar los cds originales de ubuntu ???
<alemano_tulua> porgoma me gustaria coleccionarlos
<dannyLopez> pidelos a canonical ?
<Andphe> el shipit ya no funciona asi dannyLopez 
<Andphe> puede pedir 1 vez
<Andphe> y no mas
<alemano_tulua> pero se demoran  mucho
<alemano_tulua> aca en colombia no hay tienda canonical ???
<dannyLopez> uju
<Andphe> alemano_tulua, no
<carlosleon> vemos al rato
<dannyLopez> como veo realmete cuanto espacio tengo libre?
<Andphe> df -h
<Andphe> alemano_tulua, y tiene coleccion de cds de ubuntu ?
<alemano_tulua> jaja nada solo tengo unos de la 9.10 y otra sde la 10.4 y un ubuntu server
<alemano_tulua> tengo de a 1 de cada uno
<alemano_tulua> y eso que han sido comprados a un alumno sena
<alemano_tulua> pero si me gustaria tener los originales de la s nueva sversiones
<alemano_tulua> saben si en mercado libre los venden
<dannyLopez> SENA yo tengo q haer mis 6 meses de etapa lectiva juemadre
<dannyLopez> ya se me va a acabar los 2 años para hacer eso
<dannyLopez> x)
<Andphe> alemano_tulua, no idea
<dannyLopez> vengo me voy pa win2$
<Andphe> ok
<alemano_tulua> señores nos vemos luego
<alemano_tulua> lleguo la hora del almuerzo
<alemano_tulua> jajjaj
<Andphe> je
<dannyLopez> y al 6 dia se hicieron los procesos inutiles
<dannyLopez> pero no se queden callados
<dannyLopez> ya se sabe que hay un infiltrado y todo pero no es para tanto
<Andphe> jaja
<dannyLopez> jaja un costeño creo un channel en frenode y casi lo betan de por vida de aca
<dannyLopez> pero hablo con los duros y le dejaron tener el channel
<MagicFab> dannyLopez, concretamente qué se le ofrece ? Si solo viene a chismosear, le invito a que considere otros canales.
<dannyLopez> me voy
<sergiokof> hollman, has configurado ekuga
<sergiokof> ?
<sergiokof> ekiga
<hollman> si
<hollman> en el cel o en el pc ?
<sergiokof> en el pc
<sergiokof> hollman,  hago las pruebas
<sergiokof> de sonido
<sergiokof> y video
<sergiokof> y todo bien
<sergiokof> dentro de ekiga
<sergiokof> pero llamo a otro cliente
<sergiokof> y ni escucho ni me escuchan
<sergiokof> :-S
<sergiokof> sera puertos dentro de mi nat
<sergiokof> ?
<sergiokof> que no tengo habilitados
<MagicFab> sergiokof, si usas SIP, es lo más probable.
<sergiokof> MagicFab, thk voy a mirar
<diego> hola
<diego> alguien me podria ayudar
<Andphe> diego, haga su pregunta si alguien sabe le responde
<Andphe> no es necesario preguntar si le pueden ayudar
<diego> instale el ubuntu pero el driver de sonido no me funciona no suena 
<Andphe> diego, haga clic en el icono de parlante que hay en el panel superior y luego click en "preferencias de sonido..."
<Andphe> cuando se abra el cuadro de dialogo, mire la pestaña hardware
<Andphe> hay algún dispositivo ahi ?
<diego> sale una lista con 4 nombres
<diego> gracias por todo ya suena
<Andphe> diego, ok
<Andphe> no eran drivers entonces :)
<diego> no era que estaba en silencio y el cable mal puesto jejejejeje 
<Andphe> jajaja
<Andphe> diego, ese es casi siempre el problema
<dafevara> codigo de conducta ... ya veo
<diego> Andphe hace cuanto utiliza linux
<Andphe> diego, como usuario de escritorio, hace como 2 años largos apenas
<diego> Andphe y cuanto duro cogiendole el tiro
<Andphe> dafevara, si, este canal tiene código de conducta
<Andphe> diego, nunca se deja de aprender
<Andphe> siempre se aprende algo nuevo
<Andphe> :)
<dafevara> si en la subcultura geek existiera el concepto "sociopata de irc" evidentemente, seria lo que conocemos como troll
<dafevara> pero creo ke la mayoria no sabe ke es un sociopata
<Andphe> bueno, hay gente que lo hace simplemente por molestar a otros
<Andphe> no porque en realidad no lo pueda evitar
<diego> Andphe, para reproducir archivos .wma que debo instalar
<Andphe> diego, entre en el centro de software de ubuntu
<Andphe> y busque los "extras restringidos de ubuntu"
<Andphe> creo que eso es lo que necesita
<diego> Andphe, para descargar musica y videos cual programa por fa
<Andphe> diego, en eso creo que no puedo ayudarle ya que no descargo ni musica ni videos :\
<kuadrosx> dafevara: ++
<kuadrosx> xD
<diego> gracias
#ubuntu-co 2011-01-04
<DanielF> Buenas Noches
<sepirothem> Buenas Noches y Feliz Ano para todos
 * JuanMarquez informa que sepirothem (emmanuel) es papá
<JuanMarquez> sepirothem, felicidades
<kuadrosx> :-O
<kuadrosx> sepirothem: felicidades
<sepirothem> Gracias a todos...
<sepirothem> es una vida caoticamente hermosa
<kuadrosx> :O muchos nuevos niños al rededor de la comunidad
<kuadrosx> :-D
<sepirothem> despues de varios dias sin dormir... 
<kuadrosx> sepirothem: :O
<kuadrosx> y eso?
<sepirothem> kuadrosx, tiene hijos?
<kuadrosx> sepirothem: no
<kuadrosx> en unos años
<kuadrosx> en unos varios años xD
<sepirothem> kuadrosx, bueno cuando los tenga sabra lo que es no dormir por varios dias...(y no precisamente por trabajo)
<kuadrosx> sepirothem: y eso apenas es el comienzo xD
<luis_lopez> MagicFab: ping
<MagicFab> luis_lopez, o/
<hollman> luis_lopez, MagicFab ping
<luis_lopez> hollman:  o/
<MagicFab> o/
<MagicFab> uy me ganó
<MagicFab> :D
<hollman> jajaja, nada, yo molestando, solo para saludarlos :P
<JuanMarquez> Ando buscando un software que permita a las personas de manera individuar anotar un listado de cosas por hacer (pendientes) no importa el orden, y que les permita ir desarrollando las actividades u ordenarlas etc. (para los que no comprenden bien el tema, esto no es una agenda o calendario, es otro tipo de gestión)
<MagicFab> JuanMarquez, busca software que soporte el método GTD (getting things done)
<MagicFab> mira: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Getting_Things_Done
<hollman> JuanMarquez, sencillo ?
<hollman> evolution tiene manejo de tareas
<hollman> organizar por categorias
<hollman> marcar como realizadas o no
<hollman> alertas
<hollman> Yo utilizo ese, pues es sencillo !!!
<hollman> pero completo!
<kuadrosx> JuanMarquez: te mande la respuesta a tu pregunta en la lista
<kuadrosx> pero estoy moderado xD
<JuanMarquez> :O
<kuadrosx> JuanMarquez: hmm pero necesitas algo libre?
<kuadrosx> y en el desktop?
<JuanMarquez> si
<JuanMarquez> free o freeware
<JuanMarquez> digo GPL o solo freeware
<kuadrosx> hmm no consco uno bueno
<kuadrosx> el mejor que eh visto es rtm
<kuadrosx> que tiene applet para kde...
<kuadrosx> JuanMarquez: probaste tasks ?
 * kuadrosx mirando en los repos
#ubuntu-co 2011-01-05
<azzurra> hola alguien me podria decir como inicio el apache
<kuadrosx> service apache start
<kuadrosx> creo
<azzurra> es que soy nuevo en linux y no tengo idea de como iniciarlo
<kuadrosx> azzurra: abre la terminal y escribes eso
<kuadrosx> aunque supongo que si lo instalaste ya esta corriendo
<kuadrosx> Andphe: ↑
<azzurra> pero abro con la ip y no sale nada
<azzurra> algun consejo para aprender a manejar la terminal
<kuadrosx> cual ip?
<kuadrosx> usarla
<Andphe> si? buenas
<Andphe> kuadrosx, ?
<IngForigua> Buenas
<kuadrosx> Andphe: sera que le podes contestar a azzurra ?
<kuadrosx> uy don IngForigua
<kuadrosx> ayer habia reunion del concilio
<Andphe> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<Andphe> azzurra, ↑↑
<kuadrosx> Andphe: no tiene service?
<Andphe> no idea
<Andphe> eso es lo que siempre escribo
<Andphe> :P
<Andphe> creo que si lo estaban pasando al upstart
<Andphe> pero no tengo idea si ya lo está
<Andphe> bueno
<Andphe> vemos ahora
<IngForigua> llevo un mes sin ir
<IngForigua> shhhhhh que me regaNa hollman
<kuadrosx> pero hollman ya no regaña
<kuadrosx> :|
<azzurra> como hago para verificar que purtos tengo cerrados o abiertos que programa me sirve
<kuadrosx> azzurra: con nmap
<kuadrosx> sudo apt-get install nmap
<kuadrosx> nmap localhost
<azzurra> gracias
<azzurra> otra pregunta por que no me sale las tarjetas de red en el preograma
<kuadrosx> en cual programa?
<azzurra> knmap, ya instale el nmap pero no se como iniciarlo para que me busque
<azzurra> listo ya
<azzurra> gracias
<azzurra> que programa me sirve como snnifer
<setobauer> mmm buenas
<setobauer> una pregunta curiosa, ¿alguno usa el empathy para hacer videollamadas?
<granjero> hola
<granjero> como se puede hacer para que todos los archivos escritos en una determinada carpeta tengan automáticamente permisos de escritura y lectura para el grupo
<Andphe> granjero, hmm esa es una buena pregunta, seria interesante conocer la respuesta
<granjero> Andphe, jejeje
<granjero> si ando buscando la respuesta
<granjero> porque me sería muy util
<Andphe> pero que quiere hacer exactamente?
<Andphe> porque esta el umask pero creo que eso es por proceso
<luis_lopez> hollman: ping
<hollman> luis_lopez, hola
<luis_lopez> hollman: una pregunta, has probado un upgrade de Drupal 6.X a 7?
<hollman> no, hasta ahora estoy acá probando en local el 7 y voy a probar los modulos que tengo a ver si ya están para 7
<hollman> ahí mirare si subo mi sitio personal a de 6 a 7
<hollman> ud que luis_lopez lo piensa subir ?
<luis_lopez> si, pero quiero encontrar un valiente que lo haya hecho antes... jejeje
<luis_lopez> me interesa la parte multilingue
<hollman> jajajaja
<hollman> yo si es que tengo un poco de modulos que no creo estén todavia disponibles ...
<azzurra> hola alguien me puede decir como hago para colocar una pagina en apache
<sergiokof> instalas apache2 y la colocas en /var/www
<sergiokof> azzurra, 
<azzurra> eso fue lo que hice pero no me deja modificar esa carpeta
<luis_lopez> por defecto /var/www permite escritura solo por el usuario root...
<luis_lopez> azurra: que es lo que quieres hacer? una prueba o algo mas definitivo?
<azzurra> pues es para prueba pero el problema es que soy nuevo y todavia no se manejarmuy bien la terminal 
<azzurra> ya logre entrar a usuario root pero no copiar los archivos por terminal
<luis_lopez> azzurra:  los archivos estan en otra maquina?
<azzurra> no tengo mi pagina en otro fichero pero necesito pasarlo alla /var/www
<azzurra> ayudemen con esto como hago para pertenecer al grupo www-data
<hollman> luis_lopez, http://drupal.org/project/i18n pailas por ahora ...
<luis_lopez> hollman:  pero Jose reyero no menciona nada en el post de su blog -> http://reyero.net/en/feliz_drupal7
<luis_lopez> azurra: sudo useradd -G www-data {usuario}
<hollman> azzurra, muevalos por terminal como super usuario
<hollman> sudo mv /directorio_pagina_web /var/ww/
<luis_lopez> azzurra:  si el usuario existe, debes usar usermod
<hollman> o si quiere presione la alt+f2 escribe gksu nautilus
<hollman> ahi le pide passoword y listo, ya puedesmoverlo cn modo grafico
<azzurra> no funciona
<azzurra> alt + f2 que deberia salir
<hollman> azzurra, como no ?
<hollman> un recuadro de lanzador de aplicaciones
<azzurra> no salio
<hollman> azzurra, entonces en consola escriba sudo nautilus y el le abre el grafico para que lo haga graficamente
<azzurra> listo
<hollman> azzurra, ahora mueva la carpeta de la pagina a /var/www
<azzurra> no deja
<hollman> y luego desde el navegador http://localhost
<hollman> azzurra, como no deja ?
<azzurra> no deja sera que toca reiniciar
<hollman> luis_lopez, pues no veo nada
<hollman> azzurra, por que no deja ? que le sale ?
<azzurra> es que no da ni la opcion y no deja modificar el archivo que esta hay
<hollman> azzurra, como asi ?
<hollman> es solo mover una carpeta a otra y ya
<azzurra> no me dejo 
<azzurra> tu me estas dicienco en la gui cierto
<hollman> si
<hollman> pero por que no deja ?
<hollman> que le sale ?
<azzurra> le doy copiar  a el archivo que necesito copiar voy a donde lo voy a cioiar no da la opcion de pegar
<hollman> :-o
<hollman> como lo esta copiando ?
<azzurra> click derecho copiar
<luis_lopez> hollman:  http://drupal.org/node/133977
<luis_lopez> hollman, creo que azurra debe cerrar todas las ventanas de nautilus y ensayar de nuevo a inciarlo como root...
<azzurra> nautilius
<hollman> yo creo que azzurra debe leer un poquito mas antes de ...
<hollman> azzurra, cierra todo
<hollman> y ejecuta el comando en consola sudo nautilus
<hollman> el le abre un navegador de archivos como super usuario
<hollman> y ahí copias y pegas nuevamente
<hollman> copias tu archivo y lo pegas en la carpeta /var/www/
<azzurra> yo creo que hay estubo el problema 
<azzurra> queno me salio nada de superusuario
<azzurra> como saber si tengo los puertos de mi router abiertos o por que no se puede ver la pagina desde otro computador afuera de mi red
<hollman> azzurra, entrando a el router y configurarlo
<azzurra> peroo no tiene esa configuracion sera que si lo reseteo saldra lo tiene como oculta
<vittuss> que mas 
<azzurra> como abrir el nmap pero en gui
<kuadrosx> azzurra: para?
<kuadrosx> zenmap creo
<azzurra> para escanear unos puertos
<kuadrosx> azzurra: si, instala zenmap
<kuadrosx> sudo apt-get install zenmap
<azzurra> gracias
<azzurra> que quiere decir que elpuerto 80 este abierto pero no puedo visualizar mi pagina web desde una red externa
<kuadrosx> azzurra: como intentas acceder? tienes acceso desde la red?
<kuadrosx> claro que.. hmm
<kuadrosx> no se
<kuadrosx> xD
<azzurra> o sera que los puertos estaran cerrados en el router
<azzurra> si me conecto aca directamente con la ip interna si abre  la pagina pero si la abro con la ip externa no la abre 
<azzurra> abre es una pagina como del router
<Andphe> azzurra, lo que pasa es que esos routers no son para ese trabajo
<Andphe> porque normalmente tienen la interfaz web en el mismo puerto
<Andphe> que el apache en la intranet
<Andphe> por eso le sale la administración de router
<Andphe> le toca poner el apache en otro puerto
<Andphe> y entrar al sitio con http://la.ip.publica:81
<Andphe> en donde 81 es el nuevo puerto por ejemplo
<Andphe> ademas tiene que configurar el router para que haga NAT a ese puerto 81 en el servidor en la intranet
<azzurra> me podria decir como coloco el apache en otro puerto
<Andphe> /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<Andphe> en ese archivo está
<Andphe> listen 80
<Andphe> lo cambia a listen 81
<Andphe> y en /etc/apache2/available-sites/default
<Andphe> cambia el virtualhost de *:80  a *:81
<Andphe> luego tiene que reiniciar apache
<kuadrosx> ese azzurra si sabe
<kuadrosx> xD
<kuadrosx> err
<kuadrosx> ese Andphe* si sabe
<Andphe> je
<azzurra> no pude ;)
<azzurra> dice que no tengo permiso de hacer eso
<hollman> azzurra, acostumbrate a manejar la consola
<hollman> sudo gedit archivo
<hollman> sudo gedit /etc/apache2/available-sites/default
<hollman> sudo gedit /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<azzurra> cual es el compilador de c y como lo abro
<sergiokof> azzurra, gcc 
<azzurra> y como lo abro
<kuadrosx> azzurra: bienvenido al mundo de la terminal xD
<sergiokof> gcc -o programa.gcc programa
<sergiokof> ./programa
<sergiokof> jaja
<sergiokof> me equivoque
<azzurra> jejejeje gracias por la bienvenida
<sergiokof> no es .gcc
<kuadrosx> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<sergiokof> azzurra, acostumbrate al fondo negro y letras amarillas
 * sergiokof por eso es daltonico
<kuadrosx> jej
<kuadrosx> gris claro*
<kuadrosx> azzurra: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kuadrosx> ahi instalas varios compiladores
<kuadrosx> luego ya puedes usar gcc
<azzurra> me estoy metiendo al mundo de la programacion pero me esta dando duro 
<sergiokof> azzurra, mirate kdevelop
<sergiokof> es muy bueno 
<azzurra> y como lo miro
<azzurra> y que era kdevelop
<azzurra> kuadrosx, como abro el gcc ya instale lo que me dijo
<kuadrosx> jej
<kuadrosx> en fin
<kuadrosx> no es un canal para esto asi que paso a no hablar mas del tema
<kuadrosx> ademas que sergio ya dijo como se usa gcc
<MagicFab> hola gente
<kuadrosx> MagicFab: o/
<MagicFab> les informo de un nuevo canal de soporte para LibreOffice: http://libreoffice.shapado.com/
<kuadrosx> hmm le tengo una pregunta
<MagicFab> si alguien tiene preguntas en Spanish sobre el tema pueden hacerlas allí :D
<kuadrosx> :D
<kuadrosx> tengo que instalarmelo
<kuadrosx> ahora pregunto por el ppa ahi :)
<MagicFab> kuadrosx, esa sería una buena primera pregunta
<kuadrosx> "como puedo instalar libreOffice"
<MagicFab> seguro
<azzurra> Kiadrosx no pude abrir ese gcc
<kuadrosx> MagicFab: ok, pero esa no era la pregunta
<kuadrosx> azzurra: gcc es un "programa" para terminal
<azzurra> si pero no abre
<kuadrosx> MagicFab: hmm puede pasar que un laptop suena mas duron en windows que en linux?
<kuadrosx> se que senekis me pregunto, pero no se...
<MagicFab> kuadrox claro
<MagicFab> Ubuntu adivina cual de todos el material de audio usa para sonar y si tienes suerte es el que tiene audifonos/parlantes
<MagicFab> rara vez he visto que de una se pille una configuración 5.1 por ejemplo.. y si suenan 2 parlantes en mono... adivine en qué sistema operativo suena más :)
<kuadrosx> como se puede arreglar la config?
<kuadrosx> le digo a senekis que pregunte en ubuntu.shapado ? :P
<kuadrosx> pa que usted responda, bien masticadito xD
<MagicFab> si quiere, sí, no es requisito
<MagicFab> ah, para arreglar eso.. sí es un gallo :) pero le irá mejor en shapado que aquí (al menos conmigo) :D
<kuadrosx> MagicFab: ok
#ubuntu-co 2011-01-06
<sepirothem> Buenas Noches
<miavisa> hola a todos tengo un problema cuanto intento iniciar ubuntu me aparece Try (hd0.0): NTFS5: No wubildr
<kuadrosx> miavisa: ubuntu no esta en esa particio
<kuadrosx> parece
<miavisa> ubuntu lo instale desde windows
<miavisa> siempre me habia funcionado
<miavisa> y solo tengo dos particiones
<miavisa> ubuntu y windows estan en la misma particion
<kuadrosx> aa
<kuadrosx> wubi
<kuadrosx> si, hay un problema con eso
<kuadrosx> pero no se la solución
<miavisa> ok gracias
<kuadrosx> no estan recomendable usar wubi para trabajar
<kuadrosx> es mejor instalar ubuntu en su propia particion
<miavisa> mira lo q yo necesito es recuperar la informacion que tengo en ubuntu hay alguna forma de recuperarla
<kuadrosx> miavisa: de poderse se puede
<kuadrosx> pero es bien complicado
<miavisa> mira esto podria funcionar?, yo a ubuntu le reserve 18GB de disco duro, viendo los archivos desde windows hay un archivo de 18GB que se llama root.disk si yo guardo este archivo en otra ubicacion reinstalo ubuntu y luego reemplazo el root.disk nuevo por el viejo tendria mis archivos viejos en la nueva instalacion de linux?
<kuadrosx> miavisa: exacto
<kuadrosx> mira
<kuadrosx> nooo
<kuadrosx> miavisa: ese archivo root.disk
<kuadrosx> lo puedes abrir con un programa que se llama
<kuadrosx> ext2explore
<kuadrosx> miavisa: y bueno de ahi miras como copiar tus datos
<miavisa> muchas gracias 
<kuadrosx> tal vez el wubi tiene arreglo pero yo no consco como arreglarlo
<kuadrosx> prefiero tener cada SO en una particion
<miavisa> voy a probar el programa q me dices
<miavisa> y voy a tener en cuenta lo de reinstalar en otra particion
<william_> Hola
#ubuntu-co 2011-01-07
<azzurra> hola, como hago para configurar el pache en otro puerto diferente al 80
#ubuntu-co 2011-01-08
<azzurra_> hola, me podrian decir algun sniffer bueno y como hago para instalarlo
<azzurra_> feliz dia del arbol
<inmovilcol> Buenas tardes a todos, como estan?
<inmovilcol> deseo saber si alguien conoce alguna tablet aqui en colombia que utilice Ubuntu (quizas Ubuntu Netbook)?
<inmovilcol> Hace algú tiempo les escribí a los de PC smart, pero a la fecha no he tenido respuesta....... si m gustaria tener una tablet, pero con Ubuntu... claro que según lo que he leido el android ha tenido muchisma salida... no se ustedes que opinan???
<Manuel__> hola, una pregunta se puede instalar el netbook edition en un pc?
<kuadrosx> Manuel__: me imagino
<kuadrosx> por?
<Manuel__> lo que pasa es q me toco volver a bajar la imagen del 10.10 y me entro la duda en las distros disponibles
<Manuel__> y me gusto la interfaz q tiene la de netbook
<kuadrosx> hmm
<kuadrosx> esta http://unity.ubuntu.com/ ?
<Manuel__> si
<kuadrosx> supongo que solo es instalar el paquete "unity"
<kuadrosx> no lo he probado asi que no te puedo asegurar anda
<Manuel__> lo q pasa es q me pude a cacharrear el ubuntu y me lo tire y no se porq el cd q tengo no me da la opcion de instalar, de una vez salta a livecd entonces voy a volverlo a bajar por si ese es el problema
#ubuntu-co 2011-01-09
<Lorena> hola
<Lorena> uso ubuntu
<Lorena> y no me funciona el sonido
<Lorena> con audifinos funciona bn, pero sin ellos grave...
<RICARDO> hola
<RICARDO> ¿como se pueden obtener claves de redes inalambricas con linux?
<Lorena> hola
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, hermano un feliz año... aunque algo tarde!! pero bueno mis mejores deseos!!!
<inmovilcol> Buenas tardes a todos
 * dannyLopez leaving
#ubuntu-co 2012-01-02
<Naudy> Calendario Ubuntu del año 2012 con marcas de los lanzamientos 12.04 en abril y 12.10 en octubre lo puede descargar de http://spreadubuntu.org/es/material/unusual/calendario-ubuntu-del-a%C3%B1o-2012
#ubuntu-co 2012-01-03
<complicado> hola
<complicado> alguien por ahi
<complicado> ola
<complicado> alguien por ahi
<complicado> que me ayude porfavor
<new_user> buenas noches
<the__> hi
<nosliw> hola quisiera realizar una pregunta
<milpesos> Buenas tardes soy novata con ubuntu y quisiera saber como puedo configurar mi servidor de linux para que cojan bien las tildes y las ñ muchas gracias
<tkw-one> oigan tengo una version ubuntu hardy que hasta hace unos dias daba renderizado, pero no se porque me dice que: $ glxinfo |grep dire
<tkw-one> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<tkw-one> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<tkw-one> sin embargo glxgears me muestra los engranajes en movimiento:
<tkw-one> 1396 frames in 5.0 seconds = 277.680 FPS
<tkw-one> 1380 frames in 5.0 seconds = 274.636 FPS
<tkw-one> 1380 frames in 5.0 seconds = 275.819 FPS
<tkw-one> 1400 frames in 5.1 seconds = 276.251 FPS
<tkw-one> 1380 frames in 5.0 seconds = 274.769 FPS
<tkw-one> 1400 frames in 5.1 seconds = 276.503 FPS
<tkw-one> los juegos y el salvapantalla van a paso de tortuga y por ende aveses me toca reiniciar compiz o hasta el sistema porque el mouse y o las ventanas se pone locos.
<Andres__> hola
<Andres__> tengo un problema con ubuntu 
<Andres__> 11.10
<Andres__> tengo netbook y al momento de hacer la carga despues de instalar el driver wifi se me congela
<Andres__> y tengo que hacer un reset
<Andres__> ????????????????????
<Andres__> hay alguien
<Andres__> hello
<Andres__> i have a problem
<Andres__> there is some one who can help my
<Andres__> holqa
<Andres__> hola
<Andres__> hola
<Andres__> hola
<Andres__> hola
<Andres__> estoy no es ayuda
<Andres__> porque no ayudan
<thejokercaronte> alguien por favor me podría colaborar con el código de comandos para poder instalar el wine en ubuntu 11.10?
#ubuntu-co 2012-01-04
<Oscar> Hay lguien en este chat?
<IngForigua> :S
<joselsolano> Buen día
<joselsolano> Hola Hollman
<joselsolano> qué hay planeado para el día del usuario de ubuntu?
<joselsolano> ?
<Emerling> Hello world
<IngForigua> Emerling: tonc
<Emerling> ki toy
#ubuntu-co 2012-01-05
<campuzpc> muy buenas noches
<campuzpc> muy buenas
<campuzpc> muy buenas
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<sergiokof> SergioMeneses, a la orden
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, nada en especial!... llegando ;)
<sergiokof> ha bueno
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, y ud q? q hace?
<sergiokof> SergioMeneses, tratando de conquistar el mundo
<SergioMeneses> o.0
<sergiokof> SergioMeneses, y com ovamos con la semana
<sergiokof> digo
<sergiokof> con lo del usuario ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, excelente!
<SergioMeneses> ya las plazas llenas
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<SergioMeneses> aunq vamos a abrir otra...
<SergioMeneses> de momento ando mas ocupado con lo del LoCo council q con otra cosa
<sergiokof> chavere
<sergiokof> y que le toca hacer 
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, jejeje un resto de cosas y otras q aun no hago
<SergioMeneses> basicamente aprovar loco teams
<sergiokof> haa
<sergiokof> bien
<sergiokof> chevere
<sergiokof> :-)
<SergioMeneses> generar los brlueprints para las nuevas versiones
<SergioMeneses> mirar reaprovaciones
<SergioMeneses> y solucionar problemas q salgan 
<sergiokof> SergioMeneses, super asi es que hay que trabajar ustd es muy comprometido con la causa
<sergiokof> yo este año desdid que le voy a meter la ficha a ubuntu y a debian lo voy a dejar para los servidores pero como proyecto de comunidad voy a meterle mas la ficha a ubunti
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, excelente!... 
<SergioMeneses> hay mucho por hacer en la comunidad... siempre hacen falta manos para trabajare
<SergioMeneses> -e
<sergiokof> si :-)
<sergiokof> SergioMeneses,  pero no kiero llenar todo eso para ser miembro
 * sergiokof que flojera
 * sergiokof <3 unity y ion2 y kde jejeje
<sergiokof> pero unity me ha sorprendido
<sergiokof> ya esta en mi lista de escritorios
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, llenar q?
<sergiokof> sergiokof, para ser de ubuntucolombia
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, eso es breve lo mas "complejo" es firmar la clave pgp para el CoC de resto es facil
<sergiokof> si ya lo hice una vez
<SergioMeneses> no me diga q ud todo un hacker no sabe hacer eso con el seahorse xD
<sergiokof> me aburri mas que los examenes de la nacional
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, lol
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, ping
<sergiokof> SergioMeneses, pong
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, ud ya es miembro... solo envie un email diciendo que quiere renovar la membresia y actualiza su wiki, eso es todo
<sergiokof> SergioMeneses, oks de una parcero
<SergioMeneses> eso hagale y le renuevo de una! q ando haciendo cosas en LP
<sergiokof> SergioMeneses, ya lo envie hace rato ¬¬
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, deme un seg
<sergiokof> SergioMeneses,  para que me ilusiona xD
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, ya ando tramitandolo
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, listo! wellcome back!
<sergiokof> thk
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, oks!
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, ud fue a lo de forigua?
<sergiokof> SergioMeneses, ahora voy a ver en que me meto para ayudar mas a la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, eso espero! sino le quito la membresia 
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<sergiokof> IngForigua,  ping
<IngForigua> tonc que parce
<IngForigua> sergiokof: 
<sergiokof> IngForigua,  ha utilizado scp
<sergiokof> necesito hacer una cosa con el comando pero no se como se hace
<IngForigua> nou
#ubuntu-co 2012-01-06
<linaporrras> Buenas noches
<joselsolano> Buenas noches
<joselsolano> en qué vamos?
<linaporrras> Eso mismo me pregunto yo :)
<joselsolano> no han dicho nada?
<linaporrras> No sé....
<joselsolano> y Edwin que fue el convocó, ya está?
<joselsolano> linaporrras: vienes a lo del evento del día del usuario ubuntu en español?
<linaporrras> si señor
<linaporrras> y pues no veo a nadie hablando
<joselsolano> y qué idea tienes?
<linaporrras> pues esperaba que Edwin Garzón
<linaporrras> liderara esto
<joselsolano> estás en Bogotá?
<linaporrras> sin embargo pienso que sería interesantes mirar que temas le pueden interesar al usuario final
<linaporrras> habia hablado con Sergio Meneses y el me comenta que el tema de ofimática le parecería interesante
<linaporrras> y pues a mí me parece interesante el tema de mensajería instantánea
<joselsolano> veo en la lista que tienes un tema propuesto
<linaporrras> Si, si estoy en Bogotá, pero Soacha me queda en la Luna
<joselsolano> igual a mi
<linaporrras> Si, me interesa el tema de mensajería instantánea
<joselsolano> a mi me gustaría ubuntu en la escuela
<joselsolano> a través de Edubuntu
<joselsolano> que raro que nadie más esté participando
<linaporrras> Pues me parece interesante, podría hablarse de aplicaciones y herramientas educativas, eso sería útil para el usuario final
<linaporrras> si muy raro...
<joselsolano> será que están en otro canal?
<linaporrras> no creo ya miré el del u-co meeting y el classroom y nada
<linaporrras> Edwin acaba de escribir a la lista
<linaporrras> que no llega
<joselsolano> bueno, entonces trabajemos los dos
<joselsolano> en qué te puedo colaborar?
<linaporrras> Pues yo he estado mirando, y como te comenté me interesa el tema de mensajería instantánea
<linaporrras> entonces había pensado primero mirar el tema de que el usuario se conecte a Internet
<joselsolano> aja
<linaporrras>  y mirar como los errores más frecuentes que se presentan a ese respecto
<linaporrras> y lo segundo ya es mirar que programas de mensajería instantánea funcionan en Ubuntu, la diferencia y las ventajas sobre los  programas que se usan en los otros SO
<linaporrras> esa era mi idea, 
<linaporrras> y pues en esas ando
<linaporrras> ando leyendo de programas de mensajería instantánea
<joselsolano> pues la propuesta inicial es no hablar de otros sistemas operativos, o al menos eso es lo que entendí
<linaporrras> yo creo que si nos coordinamos bien podemos hacer la charla entre los dos y colocar también tu tema de herramientas educativas
<linaporrras> ?
<joselsolano> podría ser
<joselsolano> habría que ver cuáles son los programas de mensajería instantánea más usados, en mi caso uso el pidding
<linaporrras> ah esa es la propuesta de Edwin, pero seamos sinceros cuando uno comienza si está interesado en saber si las cosas van a funcionar igual o no?
<linaporrras> hay varios
<joselsolano> pues podrías centrarte en el que usas
<joselsolano> el que uso es el pidgin
<linaporrras> yo tmbn uso pidgin
<joselsolano> con este puedo chatear en todas las cuentas, msn, yahoo, gmail y demás
<linaporrras> pero pues como la idea es usuario final
<linaporrras> quiero mostrarles todas las posibilidades
<joselsolano> a veces uso el emsn
<linaporrras> ahhh si
<linaporrras> :)
<joselsolano> es decir el emesene
<joselsolano> a qué te dedicas?
<linaporrras> y pues incluso de acuerdo a lo que realice esta semana en mi casa enseñar a instalar el msn clásico
<linaporrras> estudiante ing sistemas
<joselsolano> cuál es el msn clásico?
<linaporrras> el que instalas en windows
<joselsolano> quieres enseñar a instalarlo en ubuntu
<joselsolano> ?
<joselsolano> para eso necesitarías el wine
<linaporrras> sip
<linaporrras> ah si ya se
<linaporrras> sino que quiero hacer las pruebas no va y sea me mande varios errores, hay que preveer eso
<linaporrras> bueno moacho, te dejo, ahi Edwin dejó mensaje en la lista para responderle... quedo atenta por si te interesa que hagamos la charla en dos partes la primera de mensajeria instantánea y la segunda de herramientas educativas...
<IngForigua> joselsolano: = kuadrosx?
<joselsolano> no
<joselsolano> IngForigua: no
<IngForigua> (20:16:31) joselsolano [~quassel@186.28.171.0] ha entrado en la sala.
<IngForigua> me suena
<joselsolano> IngForigua: nos conocimos hace mucho en la San Buenaventura creo
 * IngForigua no fue por alla
<joselsolano> linaporrras: ok
<IngForigua> brb
 * IngForigua vota para que la patrona linaporrras se valla de vacaciones
<IngForigua> brb
<joselsolano> IngForigua: No recuerdo de donde nos conocemos
<joselsolano> IngForigua: vas a participar en alguna charla?
<IngForigua> joselsolano: he participado en muchas es hora de que las nuevas generaciones se tomen de uco
<IngForigua> :D
<joselsolano> vamos a ver en qué se puede participar
<joselsolano> pero según veo ya todo el horario está copado
<joselsolano> ok, seguiré en contacto, saludos
<JHOSMAN> vengan hay reunion?
<CesarGomez> lol a lo mismo entre yo xD!
<JHOSMAN> Mi androide me avispo!
<CesarGomez> same here
<JHOSMAN> Al fin que???
<wilmar> tiempo sin visitarlos
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<sergiokof> SergioMeneses, hi
<SergioMeneses> entonces don sergiokof 
<Emerling> Print "Hola World"
#ubuntu-co 2012-01-07
<Emerling> tock tock
<george> hola
<lujasa> buenas tardes
<lujasa> pregunta:  tengo un equipo de 64 bits, ¿hay problema si se instala linux de 32 bits?
#ubuntu-co 2012-01-08
<alejo-zuluaga> buenas
#ubuntu-co 2012-12-31
<afzm> Buenas
* SergioMeneses changed the topic of #ubuntu-co to:  Bienvenido al canal IRC de Ubuntu Colombia www.ubuntu-co.com - No olvidar respetar el CoC - http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=codigodeconducta  - Preguntas y respuestas Ubuntu http://ubuntu.shapado.com/ - Felices Fiestas!
#ubuntu-co 2013-01-02
<SergioMeneses> pattoin, feliz año!
<pattoin> SergioMeneses: Feliz Año!!!
<SergioMeneses> pattoin, \o
<SergioMeneses> gracias
<SergioMeneses> como la pasaron alla?
<pattoin> SergioMeneses: muy bien ... finalmente unos dias de calma y descanso para mi ...
<pattoin> SergioMeneses: y tu? que tal las fiestas?
<SergioMeneses> pattoin, bien bien en la casa con la familia... nada grande
<SergioMeneses> pero bueno eso son las fiestas
#ubuntu-co 2013-01-05
<ubuntero-ve5> buenos dias
#ubuntu-co 2013-01-06
<DGUERRERO-web> Buenas tardes!
#ubuntu-co 2013-12-30
<mobatista82> Buenas noches
<plops> buenas
<plops> kubot apport
<plops> que es apport
<reepeecheep> Hola
<reepeecheep> ¿Existe un comando que permita saber si una memoria usb se desconecta?
<reepeecheep> es decir, por ejemplo estoy pasando archivos pero por un error de HW mi usb se desconecta o bien el puerto esta mal 
#ubuntu-co 2014-12-29
<CARLOS_LUIS1> holas
#ubuntu-co 2014-12-30
<greenshark> Cordial saludo, tengo un teclado phoenix tech retroiluminado que enciende con la tecla Despl, pero con Ubuntu no me funciona. Gracias a quien me pueda resolver la duda.
<greenshark> =(
<Honoret> Buenas
#ubuntu-co 2016-01-04
<Ubuntero|96859> tengo problemas al instalar mi ubuntu
<Ubuntero|96859> me sale este error this kernel requires an x86-64 cpu but only detected an i686 cp
#ubuntu-co 2016-01-06
<Ubuntero|57039> buenas tardes
<Ubuntero|57039> tengo una duda
<Ubuntero|57039> tengo un portátil hp sleepbook 14
<Ubuntero|57039> quisiera instalar Ubuntu pero no se si es compatible con mis drivers de video y sonido
